

Maxwell's 1873 "A treatise on electricity and magnetism" - Maro
http://www.archive.org/details/electricandmagne01maxwrich

======
Maro
Maxwell wrote this more than a 100 years ago, it's the basis of most of our
current technology, and we can flip through the original text in PDF and
marvel at it's visionary, technical or just its typographic beauty. Gotta love
the Internet!

